

Ask HN: My first public-data app is up - what should be next? (NextBus.ca) - tamersalama

The city of Calgary has recently published their public data catalogue. As a fun project I came up with NextBus.ca - it gives commuters the next bus times for a given stop.<p>After the implementation, I came across a similar service from city's transit website and another local company with a native iPhone app (under development).<p>Should I stop at that? Should I keep plugging and find ways to monetize?
======
terrywilcox
They finally published the data without onerous licensing? About time.

